# Information about an Antique Parlor Stove/Heater from Jewel Stove and Range Co



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Last night I picked up an old parlor heater locally, and am looking for any and all information I can get about it….value, age, restoration tips, rarity, websites, history, etc. It's from the Jewel Stove and Range Co, says "Garnet Jewel" on the front, and "No. 1" on the back. I can get a better look at it in daylight later today. It looks to be complete, has some fancy details, mica glass window is intact, and it's just cool! Other than to find out more about it, I don't really have any immediate plans for it. Any help or guidance is appreciated.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry, no info for you but you are right, that is very cool find!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I just did a google search on "Victorian parlor stove" and got a ton of info.yours looks like 
what used to be called "The 4 o'clock stove ",What a find Knotscott,I just love the shape and the fantastic details on the front .





https://www.google.ca/search?q=victorian+parlor+stove&rlz=1C1MSIM_enCA651CA651&espv=2&biw=1824&bih=901&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj-0cO3kKzKAhWMmR4KHZHrDiwQ_AUIBigB&dpr=1


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the links….some neat info. Bits and pieces of info are starting to pop up, but nothing specific for this stove yet.

My wife thinks it's ugly and has no idea why I'd be interested in it, but it definitely spoke to me from the minute I saw it on CL. We've been really busy lately and I couldn't respond for a few days. I was shocked that it was still available on CL at $30! My best guess is that it's probably worth $100-$200 as is…possibly more, but I really don't know. I suspect that if it was restored properly it could be worth quite a bit more. Even if it's not, I still think it's cool as he!!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It definitely is a cool stove, it will look great even if not fully restored, just a thorough clean up and I would leave it like that but if restored properly it will be worth more than $200 in my opinion .


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Ok… I broke out my googlieness and did a little digging for you 

That stove was made by the Detroit Stove Works.. They had a bunch of brand names they sold under, and one was Detroit Jewel, which sold gas appliances, mostly stoves and ovens. Here is the catalog listing from 1907 for the heater you have (Number 1):










Here is the catalog cover (1907 catalog #83)










As for value… I'll leave that for you to figure out!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks "your Googlieness"! That's awesome. Looks like it was made circa 1907 or thereabouts. The first thing I did when I got home from work today was to go out and look at it closer in the day light. I did find "Detroit Stove Works" marked on it at the bottom of the front emblem in small font, and again on the back. Mine doesn't have the decorative nickel finial underneath the door, and it may be missing the imitation coal pieces, but it otherwise looks just like the one in the catalog pic. Thanks much!

If I get to pick my own value for it… well, I guess whatever the value of free medical for life is will be fine! ;-)

I just found a pic of the same model that's in better condition (that one looks to be missing the nickel finial on the top):


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Scott, you might try contacting Mill Creek Antiques in tiny Paxico, Kansas.

The guy there does stove restorations and takes in projects from all over the country. Just up the road from me, so I've been able to visit the shop and see a bunch of his restorations in person. They're absolutely amazing.

If you wanted to have it restored in both appearance and function, I don't know if there is a better place to send it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow….those ARE amazing. Some cost thousands!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yep, there are several antique stores and an art gallery in town that all use vintage gas stoves he has restored to heat the shops. Walking into the "downtown" takes you back about a century.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Being a Gas stove, seems, to me, to make not as OLD as a wood burning stove…

BUT, I think you have a nice stove… I think you will end up making a few $$$ on it…
... have to clean it up… Maybe polish what needs to be polished?

Looks good… Let us know what you end up selling it for, OK?

Keep on posting!

Thank you!


----------

